# Retractable casters



## RobHannon (Dec 12, 2016)

I have been brainstorming how I want to design my workbench and as much as I want it to be fixed I don't see any way I can swing that without getting rid of tools or moving into a larger shop. So I have been looking into how I can make it mobile when needed and very stable when where I want it. Looking at the retractable casters that are made for both workbenches and mobile bases, they all seem to use fairly small diameter wheels. While I am sure cost is a significant factor in that design, is there some reason a larger wheel wouldn't work?

Small wheels in my shop are not usable so I don't think the retail ones would work, but I'm not against reinventing the wheel with bigger parts. Also seriously considering building it with some clearance and getting a used pallet jack.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Smaller casters pivot on a smaller radius so
in circumstances where you have to mount an
outrigger support to attach the caster to it
doesn't have to protrude as far.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I made one with a bigger caster… once you start looking at the design, you will understand the wheel size (and weight) limitation on those smaller ones.










Instead, you might want to try to incorporate a pivoting hinge type where the casters are mounted on a 2×4 or similar that is hinged. Here is a good example of one such design by Mattias over at woodgears: Mobile jointer base

There are a few other similar types that are floating around here on LJ's, as well as plenty others that can be found with a quick google.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Breeze73 (Jul 14, 2016)

I used hockeypucks with bolts going through mine to allow the bench to be leveled up behind my table saw as an outfeed table. I then put the Rockler flip down castors to allow mine to be mobile. However, I replace the 2" castors in the Rockler set with 4" castors to get a better weight rating. My 430lb bench moves with ease now. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/329057


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

For a down and dirty bench for my garage I put casters on one end only: legs on the wheeled end are cut shorter by the amount necessary to achieve a level surface.  On the sides of the end without wheels I mounted steel brackets of the sort that one would use for barring a door with 2×4s. When I need to move the bench I slip lengths of 2×4 into the brackets and then lift and move as one does a wheel barrow. Not a job for the weak, lazy, or old but this bench is as solid as hell and is mobile enough that I can move it into the driveway.


----------



## RobHannon (Dec 12, 2016)

> I used hockeypucks with bolts going through mine to allow the bench to be leveled up behind my table saw as an outfeed table. I then put the Rockler flip down castors to allow mine to be mobile. However, I replace the 2" castors in the Rockler set with 4" castors to get a better weight rating. My 430lb bench moves with ease now. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/329057
> 
> - Breeze73


I was thinking of that but didn't think the larger wheels would clear the mechanism. Do you happen to have a pic of them?


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I used the ones Rockler sells and has regular sales on for my bench. It has reasonably sized casters.

The good sales tend to be months between, but I got my set for forty. Otherwise, they run sixty, but are still a good buy, if you need them.

http://www.rockler.com/workbench-caster-kit-4-pack


----------

